# Sticky  Policy - Read It, Remember It



## memento

Gents (and girl)

It may not have been noticed yet, from from here and now, this forum is meant to be serious again. We have the Lounge to bullshit around, not in forums like this. If you have nothing to add in a discussion or no answer to provide regarding a question, then just stay out of it.


no personal attacks
no derailing on purpose
no signs of disrespect to either topicstarter or someone giving serious answers
Keep that in mind please. Any post not conform the above mentioned notes, I will remove without any further explanation.
No need to argue on this - we're a piranha forum, not some clown circus.








Memento


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Thank you memento, it is time for p-fury to be more about the hobby than trolling


----------



## memento

Exactly


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

yep


----------



## scent troll

easy enough to follow
carry on


----------



## Da' Manster!

What Combi said is nothing new at all...We've always had rules in place, it's just now they are finally being *ENFORCED!...







*


----------



## PeachSoda21

Makes perfect since. . . +1 on being glad its enforced


----------



## memento

That equals the -1 from the one I just suspended for a week for ignoring several warnings about this









So for all : please read the board rules, for they will be implemented if needed.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Hope this works out.


----------

